# Desert Ride with your own car?!?!?



## bonobox (Apr 15, 2012)

Good morning everybody!!!

i moved in dubai two months ago and i'm start thinking to buy a car.
I'm really attracted by the 4x4 and all the desert experience and i would like to buy an offroad car but i'm quite lost due to the following:

1) somebody told me that a special licence is required. Is it true? how much does it cost? where can i get one?
2) i'm aware of the potential hazards therefore i would like to join some club or group. do you have any advice?

any help will be really appreciated

Ciao
Enrico


----------



## frenchindubai (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi Enrico, am interested in your post... Moving to Dubai soon... hope you'll get some answers. Please keep me posted if you find any related info. Am a little afraid about the whole car buying thing... Some cars look too cheap to be true. And not too much into buying a new car. Cheers


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You don't need a special licence to off road, but you may want to make sure you get good insurance for the car that also covers your passengers properly. Make sure you read the small print as sometimes the cover for passengers is almost nothing, not just on 4x4s but on a lot of vehicles. Emirates Driving Institute runs a course to help you learn how to off road. In the past, and it still may be the case, Jeep used to offer a 4x4 course to people who bought cars from them. 

Have a look at these http://www.facebook.com/pages/Off-Road-Enthusiasts-UAE/132410793472843 and http://www.facebook.com/almost4x4.club


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

frenchindubai said:


> a little afraid about the whole car buying thing... Some cars look too cheap to be true. And not too much into buying a new car. Cheers


You'd best be getting one of the garages carry out a pre-inspection + test drive for you for the 4x4 you're interested in.


----------



## frenchindubai (Apr 4, 2012)

*Thanks for your reply*



Red_Nosed said:


> You'd best be getting one of the garages carry out a pre-inspection + test drive for you for the 4x4 you're interested in.


Thanks a lot for your feedback! :confused2:
Do you think I can ask a garage to do all the inspection for a car found on Dubizzle or only for their own cars? If yes, do you know what is the price?
Also do you know if there is a lot of scam on Dubizzle pre-owned cars?


----------



## Red_Nosed (Nov 30, 2011)

frenchindubai said:


> Thanks a lot for your feedback! :confused2:
> Do you think I can ask a garage to do all the inspection for a car found on Dubizzle or only for their own cars? If yes, do you know what is the price?
> Also do you know if there is a lot of scam on Dubizzle pre-owned cars?


They'll carry out an independent pre-inspection and carry out a test drive with you for somewhere around AED500 on any vehicle? If you look at a previous thread of mine - there's a list of garages I collected from old posts.

No experience with Dubizzle - no patience with the calling etc. Went to Auto Market tho' - a concentration of 2nd hand car dealers there.


----------



## frenchindubai (Apr 4, 2012)

Red_Nosed said:


> They'll carry out an independent pre-inspection and carry out a test drive with you for somewhere around AED500 on any vehicle? If you look at a previous thread of mine - there's a list of garages I collected from old posts.
> 
> No experience with Dubizzle - no patience with the calling etc. Went to Auto Market tho' - a concentration of 2nd hand car dealers there.


GREAT! :clap2:
Thanks a lot, I'll look for your post.
Cheers


----------

